# help for a begginer



## Kal-El (Jul 6, 2007)

hi, i'm looking to start studying graphic design and get qualified, does anybody have any recommendations on any distance courses, thanks


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I'm not sure where you are, but if you're in the USA check out Pittsburgh Technical Institute and other schools of that type. 

There are financial aid programs available, and many of these technical schools have employment oppurtunities there or nearby to cover expenses that financial aid doesn't.

I don't know if PTI has any distance learning oppurtunities, but they have an excellent graphics design program.

My son went to PTI, and we qualified for enough financial aid that he only needed to contribute $350.00 per month while he was in school for tuition, supplies, and housing (everything except food, long distance, and premium cable channels). They also found him a job that easily covered those expenses.

He also likes PTI because they have a very high in-field placement rate (in other words they don't count folks who earn IT degrees and end up flipping burgers). Plus, their job search services, including career counselling, are available to all alumni as well as active students and recent grads.


----------



## vardis (Nov 23, 2008)

Why do a distance course - you might be better off asking you local college


----------

